# What do to when on Vacation?



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Newbie here, what do you guys do with your tanks when you go on vacation?

More specifically, I just started cycling my tank and dont intend to add any livestock until after i come back from vacation. however my tank is planted and am looking to be away for 10 days over christmas. right now i am injecting co2, have t5HO going for 6hrs per day. i have ada amazonia and have not started ei dosing.

i have timers for co2 and lighting, but no caretaker to come by and check on the tank for the duration of vacation.

i am wondering if i should start ei dosing before or after vacation or should i just let the tank run as it is for now until after my holiday before starting an ei dosing regime?

any thoughts or pointers or experiences much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not an expert by any stretch, but it would probably be helpful to know what plants are in your tank. Some plants may be fine over 10 days, some might not. I've left low tech tanks for months without any maintenance and been fine. The worst experience I've had was asking a non-aquarium friend to help out. My lights were left on for three weeks straight. What a disaster.


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

i have mostly dwarf hairgrass, ludwigia repens, blyxa japonica, jungle val, and limnophila aromatica


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

They all sound like they will be fine. Tons of nutrients in the aqua soil, so I'd wait to start EI until after you return and can keep an eye on any algae. How long have you been cycling for? Aqua soil leeches ammonia, so you won't even have to worry about feeding your filter if the substrate is new. For 10 days, my vote is to leave as is and remedy any deficiencies when you get home.


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

thanks for the input, i think i was kinda leaning towards the same conclusion. slowly dial in the ei dosing after i come back, as then i wont have to interrupt the plants from what they are accustomed to now. guess i will just leave lights and co2 on the schedule they are now and just rely on the aqua soil to tide me over the holidays. 

been cycling since november 9th, so coming up to almost a month. noticed ammonia is starting to go down, but havent noticed any nitrites coming in yet. probably leaving it cycle until after xmas would be a good amount of time (2 months) for things to mature in the tank.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I have fishless cycled 5 tanks and never noticed any nitrite. Either my nitrite test is cactus, or that strain of bacteria is readily available somehow. 

I'm sure there are some plant-gurus who can weigh in and help with your decision. Please post a follow up as to your decision and how it all works out. 

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Are you close to me? I wouldn't mind checking your tank every few days if you want.


----------

